# *photo explosion*



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Its been a long time since I've shared anything here. Figured I'd share way too many photos on what all has run through my tanks in over the last year plus some other things. 

I spawned a LOT of GBR last summer and also tried to raise a lot of them. I was poorly successful and still suck with any fry that are more then slightly touchy. Anyway I had 3 pairs in a 40 breeder for a long time and they were very pretty fish. I bought them as young unsexable juvies and for a long time they were spawning weekly. Here's a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpeqMYMRSC8 goes best with coldplays - fix you cuz I like it .


After roughly 2 years of looking, and with thanks to Tolak for sending a classified ad my way! I finally have 3 additional young caecilians that I received in May. There are 2 females and a male and I still have my 7 year old adult male. The young ones are all sharing a 10g and are starting to get to a decent size around 10" at the biggest currently. One was very small and young when it arrived and overall still too small to trust them in a tank as deep as a 55g.

Current young male in 10g on end

big boy out and about


I BOUGHT GUPPIES! D: The plague of the fish world. According to the sticker on the bag/tank they are red russian lace guppies and have show lineage meaning I spent to much on them. They got a crappy 10g tank to over populate. I made the mistake once of letting endlers loose in a densely planted tank. I was stuck with endlers for 5 years. Barebottom this time. 



These are creek loaches (schistura beavani), I found them at a local shop under a random useless common name. They were in a gravel tank and just the shape of their body and their eyes kinda caught me as odd. So I impulse bought a bunch. Well long story short of where my loaches kept disappearing to these are burrowing loaches. They can and do completely bury themselves a good 1/4" or more down sometimes. Othertimes they sit with their eyes poking up from the sand. They are one of those fish that are utterly boring in looks but great in character. Here is a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XZ57A5UxTc

two of them here


My lotus lily flowered a few months ago for the first time ever.


Other randoms are I finally got a Black milksnake I named Zar a few months ago. Here he is at 12 days old.


Bought a car that never has enough traction and haven't gotten pulled over yet.:twisted:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hey how you doing.
you are so lucky,i can't keep rams to save my life,nice car :-D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pics Mik :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing. 

I think I'm in love with your caecilians. Can you talk a bit about their care requirements? Would they be ok with cories??


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Romad said:


> Great pics Mik :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I think I'm in love with your caecilians. Can you talk a bit about their care requirements? Would they be ok with cories??


They are usually fine with most peaceful fish. I would trial run with adult cories tho the caecilians might show a bit of interest until they realize cories are not an easy meal. Ceacilians are scavengers if fed improperly they can start trying for fish. They are naturally blind so this is a lot harder for them then one would think. They are very very good at escaping, I use a glass lid and tape it down all around then have heavy light fixture on that tank. They are fully aquatic but being amphibians with lungs they can survive out of the water for hours. Sometime down the road I plan to really upgrade a tank for them. I would like some sort of very large paludarium but I'm not really sure on the technical issues. 

Heres a male xiphophorus alvarezi from a group I bought a few weeks back. They are still in quarantine.


----------

